# greetings from the isle of man



## manxcoffee (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everybody

just thought i would introduce myself very quickly. although new to the forum i have been a long time lurker and must have read every thread by now.

I reside on the isle of man and as a lover of good espresso its supprisingly difficult to get a decent cup commercially thats not stone cold, cremaless or sour. sometimes all three at once. its this that really drives me to make the best possible drink at home within my budget and information on this forum has been invaluable at times. so thank you guys.

my current set up is a 2013 gaggia classic and an ascaso I-1 pro grinder. I'll be looking to add atleast a PID to the classic in the next few months and prehaps a few other mods too.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Failt ort










Glad you decided to join!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## manxcoffee (Apr 7, 2018)

thanks for the welcome guys and in my mother tounge too


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi and welcome- the PID should be a great addition. Sorry to hear there is a dearth of decent coffee on the Isle of Man!


----------

